# Microbrewery in Mexico



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thoughts on opening a microbrewery in Guanajato or Queretaro? Perhaps Merida?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There was one in SMA that had tavern/eatery connected to it but it closed. May still have a brewery. Had one in Chapala/Ajijic as an extension of one in Guad but it closed. Still one or more in Guad


Inicio | Festival de la Cerveza


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I would pick a party town like Cancun or Playa del Carmen or PV


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

There is a newer micro brewery on Pto Vallarta's south side, the Los Mercados Brewing Co. They have a chili ale that looks good, there is a MB here in Missouri that makes a good one of those! Up until this play went into business this is first I have ever heard or a "legit" micor brewery south of the boarder.....


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Uecker_seats said:


> There is a newer micro brewery on Pto Vallarta's south side, the Los Mercados Brewing Co. They have a chili ale that looks good, there is a MB here in Missouri that makes a good one of those! Up until this play went into business this is first I have ever heard or a "legit" micor brewery south of the boarder.....


There are several in Guadalajara. My guess is that we are on the brink of an explosion of craft beers in Mexico so it might be a good time to get in.


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

You could always stop by a Tarahumara community in Chihuahua for a bottle of home made Tesgüino  

Just remember not to drink it too fast!


----------



## lagarto (Jun 28, 2012)

The MB in PV is doing very well. We go there when ever we are in PV to pick up friends from the airport. Our dear friend did all the artwork for them and it is great. The beer is good, the food is good and the vibe is good. Maybe you should talk to them about the struggles they had in getting their place opened. I know they are on Facebook.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Thoughts on a Micro-Brewery*

A couple of thoughts on a Micro-Brewery.

Yes you can open one in one of the party towns suggested, but be aware most of those are seasonal towns, and things can really be dead between those times - so be prepared to weather the financial storm.

Next don't think American tastes are going to over take Mexican? Won't happen. You maybe should live here a number of years, travel a lot and you will see Mexico has just so many dong gong choices for alcoholic beverages to chose from on their taste buds are more varied than in the USA. So much of what they drink is tied to 400+ years of customs and their ties to fine liquors, brandies and wines from what has the Motherland = Spain.

Next is taxes. Mexico taxes beer and alcohol pretty heavily. More heavily than in the USA when compared with their reduced incomes. Beer is even more expensive with the taxes than in most parts of the USA.

Considering all that, I think you might just do fine establishing MB in Queretaro. Why? Well Boeing , Bell Helicopter and a Canadian Aircraft Co. are building new huge factories their out by the Airport when finished will probably employ over 10,000 people by my estimation from past experience working in Aerospace. That's got to mean a few thousand vendors, managers from the USA passing through there every month and the plant management will more than want some interesting places that might be familiar to these NOB folks to unwind and enjoy themselves at comida or after work. But, you'd have to be good at marketing introducing yourself and your company to the upper level management of the new plants.

Good luck and enjoy the learning process. That's my 2 pesos worth on the subject.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

You'll have a hard time getting your permits against our two mayor brewery companies. I welcome any that succeed, like Minerva in Guadalajara. Being from England, I was disappointed that all I could find in Mexico was lager, thanks to the Germans, who started the beer breweries many years ago. Although the majority of lagers here are way better than what the majority of people NOTB drink, like Budweiser, which, in my opinion, is a sorry excuse for a beer, it's nice to be able to find an Ale or Stout.
BTW the new place here in Vallarta is Los *Muertos* Brewery Company and is a Brew Pub, mainly to avoid the permits required to sell beer off the premisses, just started and their brews are getting better and better.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

JRinPV said:


> You'll have a hard time getting your permits against our two mayor brewery companies. I welcome any that succeed, like Minerva in Guadalajara. Being from England, I was disappointed that all I could find in Mexico was lager, thanks to the Germans, who started the beer breweries many years ago. Although the majority of lagers here are way better than what the majority of people NOTB drink, like Budweiser, which, in my opinion, is a sorry excuse for a beer, it's nice to be able to find an Ale or Stout.
> BTW the new place here in Vallarta is Los *Muertos* Brewery Company and is a Brew Pub, mainly to avoid the permits required to sell beer off the premisses, just started and their brews are getting better and better.


First of I would love a MB in Queretaro having just moved here and starting to set up shop. I lived in Central America for 20 years before this weekend and in my opinion the beers all taste the same in the region, just some stronger than others. I prefer Brazilian beer myself.

As for Budweiser being a sorry excuse for a beer, you are right, but you blue blood brits think only your ales and stouts are the bees knees.... There are some terrific microbreweries NOB that put some of those centuries old ales and stouts to shame...


----------



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for this thread, keep us posted. Would love a MB in Mexico (DF, QTO or otherwise 

My husband buys different brews - some larger scale than others, but I do think some MBs, imports, etc - in Liverpool in Mexico DF Polanco location, in the new restaurant / upscale food court area. Not sure if any other Liverpools have this or not.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone with taste buds knows that Bud...and Miller, and PBR and, heaven help us, Coors, are for people who want to get as many serving of ETOH into themselves as possible, not enjoy a beer.

I rarely drank beer until the advent of smaller breweries, because it tasted like bad water.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

El Deposito is a beer store that sells a large selection of beers from all over the world. It has two locations in Mexico City and three in Guadalajara.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

"like Budweiser, which, in my opinion, is a sorry excuse for a beer"
Boy, that's funny. Guess there are allot of tastless beer drinkers out there worldwide that have consistantly made Bud and Bud Light the biggest selling beer in the world, for many years. Just beware that anything American, espcially from St Louis, my hometown, is not going to be liked by this poster at all, with bias. When I go to Mexico, and stay at AI's I most often take down a case of special Budweisers (Cardinals World Series, All Star Game edition, etc...) as gifts for the workers, many of which are like family to me. Apparently this is something that is hilarious and has been ridiculed over many boards over many years. Can't figure that out, must be that British sense of humor?
BTW, at the OXXO across the street from the resort I stay at in Cancun, a 6 pack Bud Light bottles~12USD! Must be some sort of demand............


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry missed the edit window.......STAY at in Cancun. Damned Budweisers!"~


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Uecker_seats said:


> Sorry missed the edit window.......STAY at in Cancun. Damned Budweisers!"~


Fixed it for you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Uecker_seats said:


> "like Budweiser, which, in my opinion, is a sorry excuse for a beer"
> Boy, that's funny. Guess there are allot of tastless beer drinkers out there worldwide that have consistantly made Bud and Bud Light the biggest selling beer in the world, for many years. Just beware that anything American, espcially from St Louis, my hometown, is not going to be liked by this poster at all, with bias. When I go to Mexico, and stay at AI's I most often take down a case of special Budweisers (Cardinals World Series, All Star Game edition, etc...) as gifts for the workers, many of which are like family to me. Apparently this is something that is hilarious and has been ridiculed over many boards over many years. Can't figure that out, must be that British sense of humor?
> BTW, at the OXXO across the street from the resort I stay at in Cancun, a 6 pack Bud Light bottles~12USD! Must be some sort of demand............


Taste is a personal preference, not an absolute. If Budweiser works for you, enjoy. But the fact that lots of people drink it has little do with the matter. That makes it neither good nor bad, just popular. I tend to like strong flavors in everything, salsas that are extra hot, chocolate without milk and without much sugar. In beers, that means I prefer porters, stouts, some ales and doppelbocks.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

There are some good micro brewerys here. Actually with AB products I prefer Busch, kinda a regional thing I suppose. Seem to drink Dos XX most of the time, I think I saw somewhere there is a Tres XXX or something that. Back in the very early 1970's Michelob came out with a seasonal lager bach, dark and rich, and limited. Someone told me when I was a kid that AB used to bottle it when they cleaned the vats, that is actually a old urban myth Falstaff used to use to it's advantage. I worked at a pizza joint in HS and they had both the Falstaff light and dark, only diffrence was a dye fixture to one of the kegs to make it dark. The owner of this place used to be a St Louis union electrician back in the 1950's, hated AB and the whole Bush family, espcially Gussie, and used to tell me about how he had the guts once to mess with Harry Carey when he was called to the old Sportsman's Park to do a emergency electrical repair. Anyone who messed with Harry was a complete a$$hat.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Uecker_seats said:


> There are some good micro brewerys here. Actually with AB products I prefer Busch, kinda a regional thing I suppose. Seem to drink Dos XX most of the time, I think I saw somewhere there is a Tres XXX or something that. Back in the very early 1970's Michelob came out with a seasonal lager bach, dark and rich, and limited. Someone told me when I was a kid that AB used to bottle it when they cleaned the vats, that is actually a old urban myth Falstaff used to use to it's advantage. I worked at a pizza joint in HS and they had both the Falstaff light and dark, only diffrence was a dye fixture to one of the kegs to make it dark. The owner of this place used to be a St Louis union electrician back in the 1950's, hated AB and the whole Bush family, espcially Gussie, and used to tell me about how he had the guts once to mess with Harry Carey when he was called to the old Sportsman's Park to do a emergency electrical repair. Anyone who messed with Harry was a complete a$$hat.


Harry Carey? The drunk that did the Cubs games?


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Harry Caray was the greatist ever! Started with the Cardinals, and was fired in 1969 by Gussie Bush because Harry had a affair with Gussie's daughter in law. Gussie loved all of his sons. Front page news when Harry got canned he called a press confrence holding a big can if Schlitz Malt Liquor to the camera, then slamming it:yo:. Enter Jack Buck, who at the time was married to a diffrent woman when future wife Carol got pregnant. Third page news.


----------



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

TundraGreen, thanks so much for the tip about El Deposito. We are definitely going to check it out!!!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Taste is taste. But the fact that anything is popular doesn't make it good.

McDonald's is all over the world. 

Remember Thomas Kinkade "the painter of light", whose obnoxiously sentimental schlop made him rich?

Many people go for predictable. That doesn't make them bad, but it doesn't make what they like good, either.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Uecker_seats said:


> "like Budweiser, which, in my opinion, is a sorry excuse for a beer"
> Boy, that's funny. Guess there are allot of tastless beer drinkers out there worldwide that have consistantly made Bud and Bud Light the biggest selling beer in the world, for many years. Just beware that anything American, espcially from St Louis, my hometown, is not going to be liked by this poster at all, with bias. When I go to Mexico, and stay at AI's I most often take down a case of special Budweisers (Cardinals World Series, All Star Game edition, etc...) as gifts for the workers, many of which are like family to me. Apparently this is something that is hilarious and has been ridiculed over many boards over many years. Can't figure that out, must be that British sense of humor?
> BTW, at the OXXO across the street from the resort I stay at in Cancun, a 6 pack Bud Light bottles~12USD! Must be some sort of demand............


Uecker you are way off in the cheap seats!!! Budweiser the beer my dad drank for years is considered in taste tests by experts as being of poor quality. However with over 300 million Americans watching their ads and seeing their prices of course its popular, but not because it is a good beer. Also, the price is US$12 in Mexico because they know people like you visiting from the states will pay that to drink it!!!! I prefer a Dos Equis dark mixed with a Dos Equis lager (green bottle). The mix between the two makes for great taste... however, just my opinion!!!! Cheers...


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Poor excuse for a beer? Gosh, coming from a ****** self appointed Vallarta "cultural" ambassador that has a attitude for anyone or anything from the USA, that's a really credible post....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Uecker_seats said:


> Poor excuse for a beer? Gosh, coming from a ****** self appointed Vallarta "cultural" ambassador that has a attitude for anyone or anything from the USA, that's a really credible post....


An attitude? Or maybe good taste in beer?


----------



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

Saying Bud Light and Budweisee are good beers is like saying McDonalds is a good hamburger.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

The past 20 years has seen a huge explosion of new beers being brewed and produced new on almost a hourly basis. Adlolphus Busch and William Lemp (later Falstaff) were the cornerstones of early-mid 20th century St Louis classics! Baseball, hot dogs, apple pie and Chevrolet are some of the others that come to mind.....>


----------



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

So was McDonalds but I think we can all agree they make awful hamburgers.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Ray Kroc was a innovative genius. Go somewhere else to 'dis, please...OH wait. Bakersfield (AKA) The Valley. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I want to remind all the contributors on this thread to play nice, or I may be forced to intervene  .


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Just mowed the lawn and 'chillin with a Busch Light "half quart" Losiento.


----------



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been here a year and It's not that bad. The crazy part is that after being transferred here on a 3 year contract I found out that Bakersfield is Queretaro's sister city... Which is where we had been planning moving after my contract is up. 

I'm not saying there's anything wrong with drinking the Bud Light, Coors Light, Busch type malt/corn/rice beverages. I just can't get myself to call it a beer. Again, it's like enjoying a McDonalds burger. Anheiser Busch and McDonalds embody everything I admire about capitalism... And everything that annoys me too.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Your clarification is appreciated! I stick with lighter beers, espciall,y in the summer. I cannot drink Bud or Bud Light, the rice and the beechwood give me a knarley headache. Last night I was next door chating and drinking beers with 4 of my nearist neighbors, and Jimmy let me try a Grolsch, I couldn't finish it!


----------

